# b18c1 or b18c5



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Has anyone ever done or seen this swap done into a 200sx? I was just wondering, because I would rather get a gsr engine (b18c1) and turbo that rather than getting the sr20 swap done. 

If you have, maybe you could tell me installation cost and times for 1/4 or 0-60 or something like that, any feedback would be great

thanks


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

*ARE YOU FOR REAL?*

Man Are you for real? Ummm I tell you what go buy a GSR instead.
Do your research first. I would rather turbo a SR20de that a B!8 because first our closed deck design, second we do not need that special valve thing in the hondas intake manifold to switch from vacum to boost , and third YOU HAVE A NISSAN


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

*Re: ARE YOU FOR REAL?*



wickedsr20de said:


> *second we do not need that special valve thing in the hondas intake manifold to switch from vacum to boost , and third YOU HAVE A NISSAN *


"missing link" bypass for the MAP sensor


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks Forgot what that was called because I do not have a honda lol.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Actually I wanted a GSR. And when I tried selling my 200sx, No one wanted it, so im pretty much stuck with it. But thanks for the input, I might just do the sr20 swap, even though I would loose more money since I should have gotten a se-r right from the start, and that I wouldnt have 170hp plus the hp from the turbo. Since no one answered my questions, they still stand for anyone that wants to answer them.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey man i gave you info on swapping in the gsr or type r engine in a civic hatch....but in a 200?thatd be a bitch to do man..custom motor mounts and thats the easy parts..the axles will be horrible to do...just ask the guy swapping an sr20 into a metro. just sell your 200 for whatever u can get if you are serious about a 'teg or an se-r


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> ....but in a 200?thatd be a bitch to do man..custom motor mounts and thats the easy parts..the axles will be horrible to do...just ask the guy swapping an sr20 into a metro. just sell your 200 for whatever u can get if you are serious about a 'teg or an se-r


Um..how about the tranny as well..the SR tranny will not work...PLUS..dont they (H motors)rotate the wrong way..?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*I'll answer them.*

It's safe to say it's never been done, yes it can be done, it would probbaly run a high 14 in the 1/4, and your not willing to spend that much money to make it work. It would be a COMPLETE waste, if your goal is bang for the buck. Just swap in an SR20DE-T and it'll be faster than a C1 or C5 NA B18. Oh it will cost less and be an easier install as well. But if your willing to spend the $$$ and you want to be different, anything can be done if you have enough $$$.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nah the h22 (prelude motor) is fwd...i thought it was rwd too until i saw alot of accords with it swapped into them.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2002)

wickedsr20de said:


> *thanks Forgot what that was called because I do not have a honda lol. *



I did  

And yes, they rotate Counter-Clockwise or the "wrong" way 

The new civic and RSX motors spin clock wise tho..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

lol sorry  i took your question about the h series the wrong way


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Since no one answered my questions*

Personally I'd go with a SR20DET over a boosted B18 anyday. The DET was made to be turbo'd and run hard, the B18 wasn't, not to mention the cost of doing this PITA (pain in the ass) install. 

Besides a boosted B18 still doesn't have any torque when compared to a boosted SR20.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Has anyone ever done or seen this swap done into a 200sx? I was just wondering, because I would rather get a gsr engine (b18c1) and turbo that rather than getting the sr20 swap done.
> 
> If you have, maybe you could tell me installation cost and times for 1/4 or 0-60 or something like that, any feedback would be great
> 
> thanks *


http://www.se-r.net/car_info/project_cars/searl_tate/index.html#392

That's a US Spec SR20DE stock internals (except for cams) stock headgasket, the car has over 100k miles on it now and had a 50 shot before the turbo (about 40k miles).

The 392 figure is with C16 racegas at 20psi.

Honda's are great cars. It would cost you more to put a B18 in a Sentra than it would for a SR20DET. If you really want a Honda, then you should buy one. I really like them, seriously. I think a Civic hatch with a B18 is an amazing car.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

H22 hatch? Punched cat ... Geez. Screams down the track. Scary fast.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

H22 into a civic hatch would fly down the track. At one time I wanted to go with a civic type R engine into a civic VX. Now a lot of people are doing it. Have to find something else to do. I heard that the SR20 engines are really expensive and their arent that many aftermarket parts in the U.S. to buy. You would have to buy them from Japan and shipping would be a b!tch.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*I heard that the SR20 engines are really expensive and their arent that many aftermar*

Not true at all really. You can buy either U.S. spec or JDM SR20's for good prices. Just gotta find the right source for the motor. 

And there are plenty of go fast goodies for the SR20 now. Not so much for the roller rocker motor, but pre-2000 SR20DE's have all you'll need to go fast.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*LMAO - Honda/Nissan Hybrid*

You are kidding, right?

As someone else said, get an SR20DET out of a Bluebird (U13, I think) and drop it in. No problem. And if 205hp is not enough in our 2450 lb. cars, then search a little longer and find a DET out of a Pulsar GTi-R, which is 235hp. I just located my GTi-R swap motor, should be here in about 2 weeks - fresh off the boat from Japan. All for about the price of a B18 W/O a turbo.

When it's in, bring it on Honda - show me what you've got....


----------

